# New Professional's Favorite 20 Million Plus Candlepower Spotlight



## BlueBeam22

I just bought this light from Advance Auto Parts. It is one of the most powerful spotlights I have ever held, and to my knowledge is very likely to be the new longest throwing Incandescent spotlight on the market. I am very pleased with it!

This light uses a 12V 120W/60W H4 Halogen bulb, and a 12V 7ah SLA battery. It comes with both AC and DC adaptors. It also has LED lights on the bezel that can be activated with a different switch than the one that controls the main beam. 

I will post beamshots of it tonight if it is not raining. Here are some pictures I took of the light itself.


----------



## SilentK

WOW! That thing is a brute. I see that it says on the box, that it has a usb power port. Do that mean you can charge things like your ipod or cell phone from the light, or does it mean that you get to leave it hooked up to your computer for a week to get it to charge.


----------



## Flashanator

Must be dark in USA by now.


----------



## jasonck08

Mod it with a brighter HID bulb / ballast?


----------



## BlueBeam22

SilentK said:


> WOW! That thing is a brute. I see that it says on the box, that it has a usb power port. Do that mean you can charge things like your ipod or cell phone from the light, or does it mean that you get to leave it hooked up to your computer for a week to get it to charge.


 
I somehow misplaced the instruction booklet it came with. I will try to find it as soon as possible and post any information it gives about the USB port. 



jasonck08 said:


> Mod it with a brighter HID bulb / ballast?


 
It would be the perfect candidate for an HID modification. The reflector is incredibly smooth and deep, and is around 9'' wide.



Flashanator said:


> Must be dark in USA by now.


 
Yes, I used this light a lot tonight and I was amazed! Its beam is about as tightly collimated as it gets for large Incan spotlights, and has a small pinpoint hotspot.

Here are a couple beamshots I took tonight comparing it to the Mega Illuminator. They didn't turn out very well, but I will take more tomorrow night and get higher quality ones. 


The target ree is around 60 yards away, and the lights are aimed at the top.

AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator:





Pro's Favorite 20 Million Plus Candlepower:


----------



## Patriot

That's quite the main battle tank you have there. The beamshots are a bit unrevealing but thanks for taking the time to try anyhow. IIRC, the old pro's favorite had a slightly OP'd reflector and stil threw well. I can see why this would throw even better.


----------



## Team Member

Now that´s a big one!!


I know from my own experience that for every 1 good light that I find there is 4 bad ones..
And you BB seems to find a wide variety of useful lights... Sooo, how many lights do have in your closet....?

And I really like your threads :thumbsup:


----------



## [email protected]

Hmmm... looks just like their 'old' 17.5MCP spotlight with the exception of the LED/bezel design 

If you've still got your old 17.5MCP a head-to-head shootout would be interesting


----------



## DM51

It certainly looks the part. Are the black chunky protective bits made of heavy-duty rubber, or plastic?


----------



## BlueBeam22

DM51 said:


> It certainly looks the part. Are the black chunky protective bits made of heavy-duty rubber, or plastic?


 
Hello DM51! Thanks for your reply. 

All the black parts of the light such as the bezel ring, handle and parts of the body are heavy duty rubber. The only parts of it that are plastic are the lighter grey parts of the body, and the the plastic housing behind the bezel.




Patriot said:


> That's quite the main battle tank you have there. The beamshots are a bit unrevealing but thanks for taking the time to try anyhow. IIRC, the old pro's favorite had a slightly OP'd reflector and stil threw well. I can see why this would throw even better.


 
LOL Patriot, it sure is. :laughing: 

Very good observation about the reflector. The old 17.5mcp version had an OP reflector, whereas this one is just as smooth as the one in my Thor 15mcp. I do believe the new 20+mcp version out throws the 17.5mcp. The new 20+mcp easily out throws the 15mcp Thor.




[email protected] said:


> Hmmm... looks just like their 'old' 17.5MCP spotlight with the exception of the LED/bezel design
> 
> If you've still got your old 17.5MCP a head-to-head shootout would be interesting


 
Yes, the two lights are very similar. I consider the SMO reflector to be the biggest improvement over the old 17.5mcp. :thumbsup: My old 17.5mcp still works just great and I will include it in my beamshots tonight.




Team Member said:


> Now that´s a big one!!
> 
> 
> I know from my own experience that for every 1 good light that I find there is 4 bad ones..
> And you BB seems to find a wide variety of useful lights... Sooo, how many lights do have in your closet....?
> 
> And I really like your threads :thumbsup:


 
Thanks Team Member!

It is a huge light. The front of it including the bezel with the LED lights is wider in diameter than that of the Mega Illuminator/Costco HID.

I don't keep track of the exact number of lights I have, but I believe it is over 60.


----------



## LuxLuthor

BB, did you mainly buy that for its modding capability, because it seems the Amondo is spanking it quite handily. :whoopin:


----------



## Patriot

I'm thinking,

........new Lips, finned 84+ watt ballast and DL50 Fatboy. Ya know you want to. :naughty:

Even though it's huge, I do think the host is pretty tough looking, in a cool sort-a way. 












Unrelated random though: The tinfoil hat smiley reminds me of the classic WWI doughboy :tinfoil: True tinfoil hat characters should have a twisted point as seen in the movie Signs. End of strange thought process...


----------



## Flashanator

Patriot thanks pretty much what I want to do with my Ti-Mega.

9000bulb lumens in a 9"+ reflector :devil:

just looking @ BB pics, I can see more spill from the Amondo on that tree. Best to try get a bit more exposure.


----------



## BlueBeam22

LuxLuthor said:


> BB, did you mainly buy that for its modding capability, because it seems the Amondo is spanking it quite handily. :whoopin:


 
Hello LuxLuthor!

Correct. The Mega Illuminator is a large amount brighter than the 20+mcp spotlight, and has a much brighter corona. 

I am going to do extensive throw testing between these two lights tonight.

I bought the 20+mcp mainly because it was the most powerful Incandescent spotlight I had ever seen, and I love Incandescent spotlights. I strongly believe the new 20+mcp will easily spank a stock 100W Halogen LightForce SL240 Blitz or stock 100W Collins Dynamics Magnum in throw. 



Patriot said:


> I'm thinking,
> 
> ........new Lips, finned 84+ watt ballast and DL50 Fatboy. Ya know you want to. :naughty:
> 
> Even though it's huge, I do think the host is pretty tough looking, in a cool sort-a way.


 
+1, this would be an amazing mod! Imagine the laser like beam it would give with that HID configuration, considering what a superb reflector it has.



Patriot said:


> Unrelated random though: The tinfoil hat smiley reminds me of the classic WWI doughboy :tinfoil: True tinfoil hat characters should have a twisted point as seen in the movie Signs. End of strange thought process...


 







Flashanator said:


> just looking @ BB pics, I can see more spill from the Amondo on that tree. Best to try get a bit more exposure.


 
I promise that the pics I take tonight will be much better than the last ones, and should really show the difference between the 20+mcp and Mega Illuminator. :thumbsup:


----------



## Showolf

Fantastic review as always BB! :thumbsup:

This spotlight is awesome looking, and that reflector is beautiful! I bet the throw is just insane... I definitely have to have one of these, and can't wait to see what it can do at the beach. Really looking forward to those new beamshots...........................


----------



## [email protected]

BlueBeam22 said:


> Yes, the two lights are very similar. I consider the SMO reflector to be the biggest improvement over the old 17.5mcp. :thumbsup: My old 17.5mcp still works just great and I will include it in my beamshots tonight.




The 17.5 MCP version available here looks to have an identically textured reflector to the newer Professional's Favourite release (see below)... I think the USB power port & LED area lights are a nice additional option though! 






Looking forward to those head-to-head beamshots :thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22

[email protected] said:


> The 17.5 MCP version available here looks to have an identically textured reflector to the newer Professional's Favourite release (see below)... I think the USB power port & LED area lights are a nice additional option though!
> 
> Looking forward to those head-to-head beamshots :thumbsup:


 
I really like your side by side comparison [email protected]. Their reflectors do look very similar in texture. :thumbsup:



Showolf said:


> Fantastic review as always BB! :thumbsup:
> 
> This spotlight is awesome looking, and that reflector is beautiful! I bet the throw is just insane... I definitely have to have one of these, and can't wait to see what it can do at the beach. Really looking forward to those new beamshots...........................


 
Thank you Showolf!

I took beamshots last night, but unfortunately only 2 of them turned out well. I am going to take some more tonight, and I promise a direct comparison between the old 17.5MCP and new 20+MCP.

I did that throw testing between the Pro's Favorite 20+MCP and Mega Illuminator. I shined them at some trees 200+ yards away, and they were close but I could tell the Mega Illuminator was putting a tighter and brighter spot on them. 

I really love my Mega Illuminator, and I don't think I will ever get a light that matches it in throw. Likewise, I don't know of any other Halogen spotlight that would match the new 20+MCP in throw. 

SilentK, I found the instruction manual to the 20+MCP. It states that the USB port can charge/operate most items that use a standard USB cable, and that it has a 500mA maximum. Also, the lower rocker switch that controls the LED lights on the front has to be switched into the backward position to activate the USB port.

Here are the two beamshots that turned out well. The lights are aimed at the top of a tree a little over 30 yards away. The first one is the Mega Illuminator, and the second one is the PF 20+MCP.


----------



## Guitarzan

I just looked at this new light at Advance Auto Parts. It's a MONSTER of a light!  The only thing that kept me from buying one is the weight. Not sure what the weight is but it's a little too heavy for what I'd use it for. Still, it's VERY cool!


----------



## [email protected]

Nice colour rendition there on the PF20 :thumbsup:

6000K on the Mega Illuminator really shows up against an Incandescent


----------



## Patriot

BlueBeam22 said:


> Here are the two beamshots that turned out well. The lights are aimed at the top of a tree a little over 30 yards away. The first one is the Mega Illuminator, and the second one is the PF 20+MCP.




Is that correct that the top one is the Ti Mega...or it is the other way around? Just curious since the lower picture seems to have the tighter hotspot and cooler beam.


----------



## BlueBeam22

Patriot said:


> Is that correct that the top one is the Ti Mega...or it is the other way around? Just curious since the lower picture seems to have the tighter hotspot and cooler beam.


 
Yes, the upper beamshot is the Mega Illuminator and the lower one is the 20+MCP Pro's Favorite. Those shots show just how well the 20+MCP holds up to the Mega Illuminator for being an Incandescent, so you can see how the 20+MCP would easily stomp a 15MCP Thor, and would possibly outperform many other halogen spotlights with giant 9'' reflectors. 



[email protected] said:


> Nice colour rendition there on the PF20 :thumbsup:
> 
> 6000K on the Mega Illuminator really shows up against an Incandescent


 
It certainly does give perfect rendition being an Incandescent. I took the comparison beamshots you asked for, and I hope you like them! 



Guitarzan said:


> I just looked at this new light at Advance Auto Parts. It's a MONSTER of a light!  The only thing that kept me from buying one is the weight. Not sure what the weight is but it's a little too heavy for what I'd use it for. Still, it's VERY cool!


 
It is a very heavy light! It weighs more than the original 17.5MCP.


*BEAMSHOTS*

Here is the comparison between the 17.5MCP and 20+MCP that [email protected] requested. The tree is around 30 yards away.


Original 17.5MCP






New 20+MCP





Notice the super tight hotspot on the 20+MCP!


Here is another lux/throw comparison between the Mega Illuminator and 20+MCP, which turned out pretty well. They are shining at the top of a power line pole which I estimate to be around 100 yards away from where I was standing.

Mega Illuminator





20+MCP





STANLEY HID


----------



## Flashanator

[email protected] said:


> Nice colour rendition there on the PF20 :thumbsup:
> 
> 6000K on the Mega Illuminator really shows up against an Incandescent



Do you mean it looks 6000K? I was aware the Ti-Mega was 4200K, well at least mine was anyway.


----------



## [email protected]

Flashanator said:


> Do you mean it looks 6000K? I was aware the Ti-Mega was 4200K, well at least mine was anyway.



I stand corrected... by comparison the Mega Illuminator looks to be well above the incan's frequency (though cameras don't capture things like our eyes perceive them)  




BlueBeam22 said:


> Notice the super tight hotspot on the 20+MCP!



They both appear (from the pic's) to have a similar hotspot, though the 20MCP has a wider spread... nice! :thumbsup:


----------



## prius

stopped by the local autoparts store, they were about $ 60 dollars, seem about right? I thought i read on another thread they might be cheaper but can't find that thread now.

thanks


----------



## Patriot

Thank you for more pic BB but I'm afraid they're inconclusive to my eye no matter how long I try to reconcile them. One thought that came to mind was the type of camera you're using. If it doesn't have manual settings which you can lock between shots the results will prove to be completely random. Any chance that's what's happening?


----------



## BlueBeam22

Patriot said:


> Thank you for more pic BB but I'm afraid they're inconclusive to my eye no matter how long I try to reconcile them. One thought that came to mind was the type of camera you're using. If it doesn't have manual settings which you can lock between shots the results will prove to be completely random. Any chance that's what's happening?


 

Yes, I think that might be the problem. I do apologize for the lack of quality in my comparison photos. I do have a very good digital camera with a night photography setting which I will use in the future for comparison beamshots. 

I will soon take some more pictures of the light itelf, and size comparisons between it and the Mega Illuminator. 



[email protected] said:


> They both appear (from the pic's) to have a similar hotspot, though the 20MCP has a wider spread... nice! :thumbsup:


 
The 20+MCP does have a wide corona, which is really nice. :thumbsup:



prius said:


> stopped by the local autoparts store, they were about $ 60 dollars, seem about right? I thought i read on another thread they might be cheaper but can't find that thread now.
> 
> thanks


 
Yes, $60 is correct for the new 20 Million Plus Candlepower version. It was the original 17.5 Million Candlepower spotlight that sold for $40.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

BB-do you have a POB to compare it to?I'm asking because occasionally I would like to have a quick starting incan alternative.BTW-another great review-keep them coming!!!! :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## BlueBeam22

Thank you ANDREAS FERRARI! :thumbsup:

Yes, I do have a POB, and the Professional's Favorite 20+MCP easily out throws it.

I will take more pictures this weekend.


----------



## Skyeye

WOW! BlueBeam got himself a MOAF! (Mother Of All Flashlights) I love my PF cloud cannon! Mine is the older model without the neat LED's. It will certainly impress your friends and neighbors. Here's a pic of my original model and a beam shot.


----------



## [email protected]

Skyeye said:


> WOW! BlueBeam got himself a MOAF! (Mother Of All Flashlights)




Actually... he's had one for ages and so have I for that matter, you chanced upon yours in a thrift store if I remember correctly didn't you? :thinking:


Gotta' love big reflectored lights! :thumbsup:


----------



## Skyeye

That is correct Maelstrom I got mine at Goodwill. I was in Academy Spt.Gds. yesterday and they have a clone of the PF. It's called a Blazos or something like that. It is all black and touts a 15MCP beam. It comes as a combo with a smaller light that has a couple of MCP but is less than half the size. They both come in the box with a charger for car and home. $39. I would have got a set but I already have my PF.


----------



## Showolf

I must say now that I own one of these throw monsters I am already impressed, and haven't even used it yet... The build quality is tremendous, and its huge reflector is gorgeous! Just finished its 24hr initial charge, and plan on letting it rip at the beach tonight... Gonna be some crazy light output 4 sure!


----------



## BlueBeam22

Skyeye said:


> WOW! BlueBeam got himself a MOAF! (Mother Of All Flashlights) I love my PF cloud cannon! Mine is the older model without the neat LED's. It will certainly impress your friends and neighbors. Here's a pic of my original model and a beam shot.


 
Thank you very much for your nice post and comments, Skyeye! I love your beamshot of your MOF hitting that tree. :thumbsup: I am really amazed by my new one, and I use it all the time. It was able to brightly illuminate some low lying clouds!

I am very sorry for my late reply to this thread. Here are the size comparison pictures between the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator and Professional's Favorite 20 Million Plus Candlepower Spotlight, as promised. 










































lovecpf


----------



## Skyeye

They both look like something designed by Gieger (Aliens) and the PF even more so. Everyone here on the forum should have one.:devil:


----------



## BlueBeam22

Skyeye said:


> They both look like something designed by Gieger (Aliens) and the PF even more so.


 
+1, the PF really does because of the way the LED lights in the bezel make it look, lol.




Skyeye said:


> Everyone here on the forum should have one.:devil:


I agree that the Pro's favorite is a fantastic light (both the original 17.5MCP and new 20+MCP models), and anyone looking for a powerful spotlight should consider it as IMHO it is hard to beat at its price point.


----------



## HIDSGT

Based on the photos I would say the MF3500 is twice as bright and 1/10 as small.


----------



## SunFire900

HIDSGT said:


> Based on the photos I would say the MF3500 is twice as bright and 1/10 as small.



True, but it's a LOT harder to lose in the dark, in the night.



You can't even use a shoulder strap with the MF.





"I have no use for a light that I can't afford.":sigh:


----------



## SunFire900

Some people have all the luck. In my area, none of the Advance stores have this light. Neither the 20 or 17.5 mcp versions.  Never heard of 'em.

The same thing happened when I tried to get a Stanley HID. No Walmart in my area had them, either. Had to order from Amazon.com.

Doing a search, I couldn't find any reference to this light except on CPF. Even the Professional's Favorite website only showed the 17.5 model. :sigh:


----------



## [email protected]

SunFire900 said:


> Some people have all the luck. In my area, none of the Advance stores have this light. Neither the 20 or 17.5 mcp versions.  Never heard of 'em.




They're rebadged units... over here they're also called "MotorPro" if you can't locate one try instead looking for one of the "Thor" series made by Cyclops, from what I've heard/seen they're more widely available in the CONUS & they also make an excellent HID conversion host! :thumbsup:


----------



## prius

We picked our up over the weekend. One day unannounced sale for various items and one of them happened to be this spotlight. $ 29.99 was a pretty good deal. (50% off). Charging now, and did not see if the read light goes out when fully charged or if it just stays on the whole time even after the initial 24 hour charge.


Any input would be nice.

Thanks,


----------



## get-lit

Can you please measure the inner diameter of the reflector as accurately as possible? Also interested in the inner diameter of the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator.


----------



## BlueBeam22

prius said:


> We picked our up over the weekend. One day unannounced sale for various items and one of them happened to be this spotlight. $ 29.99 was a pretty good deal. (50% off). Charging now, and did not see if the read light goes out when fully charged or if it just stays on the whole time even after the initial 24 hour charge.
> 
> 
> Any input would be nice.
> 
> Thanks,


 
The red light never dims or turns off no matter how long you charge it. Just charge it for the recommended charging periods and it will work great. Congratulations on getting one, and I hope you enjoy it! I think you will be very impressed by its ability to put visible light on objects over 800 yards away.



get-lit said:


> Can you please measure the inner diameter of the reflector as accurately as possible? Also interested in the inner diameter of the AmondoTech Titanium Mega Illuminator.


 
I just measured both very carefully with a tape measure. These are the exact measurements of the inner reflectors themselves:

Professional's Favorite 20+MCP: 8.75'' exactly.

Titanium Mega Illuminator: Just over 8.75'', but not quite a full 9''. It is right in between.

Hope this is helpful.


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

BB-you may have seen in another thread git-lit is building some kind of "monster" spotlight.I think that's why he is asking for reflector measurements.

You have several spotlights,maybe you can recommend one that will produce a pencil thin beam. 

I'd like to know which stock spotlight reflector could produce a beam of that type.


----------



## [email protected]

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> I'd like to know which stock spotlight reflector could produce a beam of that type.



Is this pencil thin enough for you? 










The second shot was done from across the road, small picture sizes due to better clarity (it's hard to stay still using your knee as a camera tripod) 



* Makes mental note to buy/build suitable tripod  *


----------



## BlueBeam22

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> BB-you may have seen in another thread git-lit is building some kind of "monster" spotlight.I think that's why he is asking for reflector measurements.
> 
> You have several spotlights,maybe you can recommend one that will produce a pencil thin beam.
> 
> I'd like to know which stock spotlight reflector could produce a beam of that type.


 
I would recommend the SunForce 25 Million Candlepower HID spotlight. It produces the highest lux (throw) out of ALL my lights, and has a laser like pencil beam. Its inner reflector measures exactly 8'', yet amazingly it is able to out throw the Titanium Mega Illuminator.

[email protected], I absolutely love that beamshot of your amazing 17.5 MCP 55W HID light!


----------



## [email protected]

BlueBeam22 said:


> I would recommend the SunForce 25 Million Candlepower HID spotlight. It produces the highest lux (throw) out of ALL my lights, and has a laser like pencil beam. Its inner reflector measures exactly 8'', yet amazingly it is able to out throw the Titanium Mega Illuminator.
> 
> [email protected], I absolutely love that beamshot of your amazing 17.5 MCP 55W HID light!




Thanks... I'll get some better pictures when I get that tripod 


Hey when are you going to do the CPF mandatory beamshot comparisons, perhaps against the Ti Mega & Pro's Favourite 20MCP so we can be "amazed" with our own eyes? :thinking:


----------



## BlueBeam22

[email protected] said:


> Hey when are you going to do the CPF mandatory beamshot comparisons, perhaps against the Ti Mega & Pro's Favourite 20MCP so we can be "amazed" with our own eyes? :thinking:


 
Those beamshots are coming!  The difference in throw between the SunForce and Titanium Mega is very slight though, so it won't appear as anything significant.

Thanks for posting that second beamshot of your 55W Pro's Favorite. I love how its beam is visible going through the air in that one; I can see its tightly collimated and pencil thin hotspot that gives it its tremendous throw.


----------



## [email protected]

BlueBeam22 said:


> Thanks for posting that second beamshot of your 55W Pro's Favorite. I love how its beam is visible going through the air in that one, *I can see its tightly collimated and pencil thin hotspot that gives it its tremendous throw.*




Thanks... you could have that yourself if you'd care to "upgrade" either of your Pro's Favourite beasts to HID!


----------



## matj1990

new to the forum just bought one of these from advanced auto seen it and thought i got to have it :devil: anyway already thinking about upgrading it just thoughts but being an h4 bulb couldnt i just stick say a sylvania sylverstar ultra h4 in there ???? would that be an upgrade from whats in it now lol or one of those cool blue bulbs sorry im a newb


----------



## matj1990

newb here dont understand why my post didnt show up anyway since its an h4 bulb couldnt u say put a sylvania silverstar ultra h4 in it ??? or no


----------



## matj1990

anybody know??


----------



## BlueBeam22

matj1990 said:


> new to the forum just bought one of these from advanced auto seen it and thought i got to have it :devil: anyway already thinking about upgrading it just thoughts but being an h4 bulb couldnt i just stick say a sylvania sylverstar ultra h4 in there ???? would that be an upgrade from whats in it now lol or one of those cool blue bulbs sorry im a newb





matj1990 said:


> newb here dont understand why my post didnt show up anyway since its an h4 bulb couldnt u say put a sylvania silverstar ultra h4 in it ??? or no





matj1990 said:


> anybody know??


 
Welcome to CPF, matj990!

I think the Sylvania Silverstar Ultra h4 would work just fine as long as it is connected correctly.

Your first few posts have to be approved by a Moderator or Administrator (spam reduction), and then once they upgrade your account to full posting privileges you will be able to use the private message system and your posts will appear instantly.

I hope you enjoy being a member here; CPF is an awesome forum. :wave:


----------



## Patriot

I just noticed from bluebeam's pictures that the reflector is much more reflective on the Pro's Favorite. Actually it appears to be very high quality. 

I'd have to convert that over to HID...


----------



## BlueBeam22

Patriot said:


> I just noticed from bluebeam's pictures that the reflector is much more reflective on the Pro's Favorite. Actually it appears to be very high quality.
> 
> I'd have to convert that over to HID...


 
Patriot, I apologize for not acknowledging your observation before. I wanted to say that you are exactly right; The Pro's Favorite 20+MCP's reflector does have a more reflective coating than that of the Ti Mega. It would definitely be an excellent candidate for an HID upgrade.


----------



## BVH

Well then, Blue....let's get crackin! Times a wasting!


----------



## Kubbie

1st post - I guess I'm not the geek my wife accused me of tonight...well yes I am, but I'm not alone.

Stumbled into CPF a week ago looking to upgrade my Craftsman (Luxeon K2 6AAA). Didn't know a thing about flashlights, or that there was a forum, or that people upgraded, modded, built, collected, discussed...!

I'm a carpenter, just something to fit into the belt, and bounce around the toolbox... few late nights later of long reading, have a few cheapo DX cree's and a MTE SSE p7 LED on the way. 

Then 2 nights ago strayed from LED into spots and HID's. :Last night - trip to Advance Auto and now have a PF 20+MCP charging in the garage. What a monster!

I actually like the USB and LED's on the Professional's Favorite 20+MCP, but due to the size, it's not practical, seems like it's probably more for show...

Question:
BlueBeam22 - you have both - the Stanley HID as well? Do you have a side-by-side pics comparing size and beamshots (Stanley vs PF)?

I should just drive over to Wally world and see the Stanley, just seems like something I would more likely keep in the van.

P.S. Not even ever having done a "flashlight mod", am I sick/ill that I'm awaiting HID upgrade results on the PF 20+MCP? (not knowing what HID was a week ago...) AAAHH, thanks for nuthin'...


----------



## Kubbie

Sorry BB22, just read your response in the Stanley 2M thread...

So now, Stanley HID with 4200K bulb conversion, or Stanley 2M as the "daily driver" and wait to see a nice HID mod on the PF? 

Does this usually happen - Get one and start thinking about the next one?


----------



## BlueBeam22

Kubbie said:


> 1st post - I guess I'm not the geek my wife accused me of tonight...well yes I am, but I'm not alone.
> 
> Stumbled into CPF a week ago looking to upgrade my Craftsman (Luxeon K2 6AAA). Didn't know a thing about flashlights, or that there was a forum, or that people upgraded, modded, built, collected, discussed...!
> 
> I'm a carpenter, just something to fit into the belt, and bounce around the toolbox... few late nights later of long reading, have a few cheapo DX cree's and a MTE SSE p7 LED on the way.
> 
> Then 2 nights ago strayed from LED into spots and HID's. :Last night - trip to Advance Auto and now have a PF 20+MCP charging in the garage. What a monster!
> 
> I actually like the USB and LED's on the Professional's Favorite 20+MCP, but do to the size, it's not practical, seems like it's probably more for show...
> 
> Question:
> BlueBeam22 - you have both - the Stanley HID as well? Do you have a side-by-side pics comparing size and beamshots (Stanley vs PF)?
> 
> I should just drive over to Wally world and see the Stanley, just seems like something I would more likely keep in the van.
> 
> P.S. Not even ever having done a "flashlight mod", am I sick/ill that I'm awaiting HID upgrade results on the PF 20+MCP? (not knowing what HID was a week ago...) AAAHH, thanks for nuthin'...


 
Welcome to CPF, Kubbie! :wave:

Congratulations on getting your Pro's Favorite 20+MCP spotlight! To answer your question, I do own both, and I don't think you should consider getting the Stanley HID unless you really need something more compact. I don't have any side-by-side pictures of the two lights at this time, but I will do my best to explain how they compare...

The Professional's Favorite 20+MCP has a much more focused beam than the Stanley and completely blows away the Stanley HID as far as lighting something up at a distance goes; the Pro's Favorite is even able to put light on objects out of the Stanley's visible range. When I shine the two on a wall side-by-side or at a distant object, the Pro's Favorite has a much brighter spot. I will be taking some side-by-side size comparison shots of the Stanley and Pro's Favorite soon. 



Kubbie said:


> Sorry BB22, just read your response in the Stanley 2M thread...
> 
> So now, Stanley HID with 4200K bulb conversion, or Stanley 2M as the "daily driver" and wait to see a nice HID mod on the PF?
> 
> Does this usually happen - Get one and start thinking about the next one?


 
The Stanley HID with the 4200K bulb conversion will give very good performance, however it will still not be able to match the Pro's Favorite 20+MCP in beam concentration/ability to illuminate a distant object. I think the Pro's Favorite would be truly amazing modified to HID, however it is still a great performer with its stock halogen bulb too. I don't plan on modifying my Pro's Favorite to HID as I already have five other HID spotlights and I am very satisfied with its base level performance.


----------



## liteitup

I would go ahead and go get the stanley. they both have their place. Obviously the large reflector on the PF light will make it throw further. But you also need to ask yourself, how useful is a light for your application if it will only light up a tiny (bright) spot at 100-200 yards? Is that useful for you?

I own a stanley hid, and the beam it makes is a "useful" beam. It will light up AREAS easily 200 yards away. I plan on installing a 4300k bulb as the 8000k bulb does lack the lumens this light should rightfully have. Plus the 8000k makes vegetation look dead, kinda like a led does.

Is one better then the other? well the stanley is more useful IMO. I dont need a tight beam that will illuminate something i need binoculars to see... the stanley is a lot lighter, easily transported and can run indefinitely with the 12v cord...

The PF is bigger and heavy and can light up objects a lot further away due to its tighter spot. If thats something you need then bring the PF. Whats important here is how you would plan on using the light.

If you want a light that is going to light up everything in front of you and still throw very far get the stanley. its hard to beat...


----------



## BlueBeam22

liteitup said:


> I would go ahead and go get the stanley. they both have their place. Obviously the large reflector on the PF light will make it throw further. But you also need to ask yourself, how useful is a light for your application if it will only light up a tiny (bright) spot at 100-200 yards? Is that useful for you?
> 
> I own a stanley hid, and the beam it makes is a "useful" beam. It will light up AREAS easily 200 yards away. I plan on installing a 4300k bulb as the 8000k bulb does lack the lumens this light should rightfully have. Plus the 8000k makes vegetation look dead, kinda like a led does.
> 
> Is one better then the other? well the stanley is more useful IMO. I dont need a tight beam that will illuminate something i need binoculars to see... the stanley is a lot lighter, easily transported and can run indefinitely with the 12v cord...
> 
> The PF is bigger and heavy and can light up objects a lot further away due to its tighter spot. If thats something you need then bring the PF. Whats important here is how you would plan on using the light.
> 
> If you want a light that is going to light up everything in front of you and still throw very far get the stanley. its hard to beat...


 
+1 about what an excellent and highly useful light the Stanley is.  I was just stating my opinions on the two lights since I own both of them, and if I could only have one or the other I would go with the Pro’s Favorite and probably wouldn't really miss the Stanley due to how I prefer extreme throw. It is very true that the Stanley has a wider corona and more light output than the Pro’s Favorite, which can make it a much more useful and practical light for closer range use. Its small size is another big plus in its favor. I love my Stanley HID, and do highly recommend it. Glad to hear you are happy with yours, liteitup.


----------



## liteitup

BlueBeam22 said:


> +1 about what an excellent and highly useful light the Stanley is.  I was just stating my opinions on the two lights since I own both of them, and if I could only have one or the other I would go with the Pro’s Favorite and probably wouldn't really miss the Stanley due to how I prefer extreme throw. It is very true that the Stanley has a wider corona and more light output than the Pro’s Favorite, which can make it a much more useful and practical light for closer range use. Its small size is another big plus in its favor. I love my Stanley HID, and do highly recommend it. Glad to hear you are happy with yours, liteitup.



love my stanley  just not the 8k color so much...

And dont get me wrong about the PF light. I am seriously just trying to hold myself back right now from buying one and throwing a 55watt hid to it... with a lipo pack and an led back lit voltmeter... Some of those lights look just so good modded... J

ust because the stanley is more useful for what i use it for doesnt mean i dont want something that throws like a laser just to impress ppl with... lol

Like i said, 2 awesome lights, two different uses. Can a CPF member ever truly be happy???? the answer is no haha..


----------



## [email protected]

Hey BlueBeam22 I've recently located this light of yours in our local Repco Auto Spares store, I was in an awful hurry so I didn't notice either the branding nor price... nevertheless it's now available downunder for anyone who's interested! :thumbsup:


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI

Hey BlueBeam22-I have a question as well.I was at a Cabelas sporting goods store yesterday and saw a twin beam 100 watt spotlight rated at 20M CP.

It had a very shallow reflector and didn't look like it would throw very well but I'm sure it would put out a lot of spill.Are you (or anyone else) familiar with this light???


----------



## BlueBeam22

ANDREAS FERRARI said:


> Hey BlueBeam22-I have a question as well.I was at a Cabelas sporting goods store yesterday and saw a twin beam 100 watt spotlight rated at 20M CP.
> 
> It had a very shallow reflector and didn't look like it would throw very well but I'm sure it would put out a lot of spill.Are you (or anyone else) familiar with this light???


 
I know of that light, but I have never had experience with one. It's one that I have often considered getting, though. It is likely that it will have tremendous light output and very good throw, however it won't throw as well as large reflectored lights like the Pro's Favorite and certainly won't compete with the big HIDs like the SunForce 25MCP and Ti Mega Illuminator. It does however look like a nice light.


----------



## Kubbie

Patriot said:


> I'm thinking,
> 
> ........new Lips, finned 84+ watt ballast and DL50 Fatboy.



The finned 84+ ballast - is this something I can buy, or is this tweaking/modding a 55watt along the lines of what Morepower! did?


----------



## RBH

BlueBeam

How long will the stanley hid,and the pro's favorite run on a full charge? Will they stay charged during periods of non use?

thanks, Bruce


----------



## BlueBeam22

RBH said:


> BlueBeam
> 
> How long will the stanley hid,and the pro's favorite run on a full charge? Will they stay charged during periods of non use?
> 
> thanks, Bruce


 
Thanks for your question!

The Stanley HID will run for 30 minutes or a little less at full brightness, and then abruptly shut off. The Pro's Favorite should give around 15-20 minutes at full brightness, and will then gradually dim for another 20 or 30 minutes before going out. So the Stanley HID has a longer runtime at 100% brightness, whereas the Pro's Favorite has an overall longer runtime but dims.

Out of these two, I prefer the Pro's Favorite 20+MCP for its incredible throw.

Both lights use sealed lead acid batteries, and will lose charge over time. All you have to do is fully charge them every few weeks and that will keep their batteries nearly full at all times.


----------



## [email protected]

BlueBeam22 said:


> Both lights use sealed lead acid batteries, and will lose charge over time. All you have to do is fully charge them every few weeks and that will keep their batteries nearly full at all times.



Both of the big Pro's Favourites make great 12v standby power sources too, last power outage whilst everybody else was staring at candles (OR running around with $2 torches) we were watching a new release on the portable DVD player


----------



## bocky75

Hello Everyone..Just joined today after searching for some info on my professionals Favorite 17.5 mcp spotlight.Its about 1-2 years old.I bought it at an Advance Auto store.I used it mostly for hunting and work.I really havent used it alot,and now it seems I cannot charge it.I bought a charger at radio Shack but it doesnt seem to want to charge either.I think I lost my Truck charger for it.Any ideas?..could the battery have gone bad?...Anyone know how to contact Professionals Favorite?...Thanks for any help..Bocky.

PS..this looks like a pretty cool forum


----------



## Kubbie

bocky75 said:


> Hello Everyone..Just joined today after searching for some info on my professionals Favorite 17.5 mcp spotlight.Its about 1-2 years old.I bought it at an Advance Auto store.I used it mostly for hunting and work.I really havent used it alot,and now it seems I cannot charge it.I bought a charger at radio Shack but it doesnt seem to want to charge either.I think I lost my Truck charger for it.Any ideas?..could the battery have gone bad?...Anyone know how to contact Professionals Favorite?...Thanks for any help..Bocky.
> 
> PS..this looks like a pretty cool forum



Since you mentioned you don't use it much, your probably let it discharge and let it sit discharged for some time. It has a sealed lead acid battery, and will get sulfation build-up without a periodic maintenance charging. 

Learn some more here on SLA's

I don't have info where to find a specific replacement battery though.


----------



## mataobhz

BlueBeam22 said:


> I just bought this light from Advance Auto Parts. It is one of the most powerful spotlights I have ever held, and to my knowledge is very likely to be the new longest throwing Incandescent spotlight on the market. I am very pleased with it!
> 
> This light uses a 12V 120W/60W H4 Halogen bulb, and a 12V 7ah SLA battery. It comes with both AC and DC adaptors. It also has LED lights on the bezel that can be activated with a different switch than the one that controls the main beam.
> 
> I will post beamshots of it tonight if it is not raining. Here are some pictures I took of the light itself.


----------



## buckykattnj

Good to see some enthusiasts for this flashlight. I bought the 17.5 mil version about a year ago... and while I didn't use it much, it looks like the AC adapter died.

I'd like to assume that I was using the proper AC adapter, but even so, if someone can read me the specs off the back of the adapter, I'd be deeply in your debt, so I can purchase a proper replacement adapter.

What makes things odder is that the plug in says AC adapter, so I' not even certain if it takes DC in or AC... though I'm fairly sure its DC. I can't imagine they would expect us to carry around a transformer unnecessarily.

So, any specs will be great... or even a photo of the back of the adapter. Thanks.


----------



## Locoboy5150

buckykattnj said:


> if someone can read me the specs off the back of the adapter, I'd be deeply in your debt, so I can purchase a proper replacement adapter.



While I don't have the Professional's Favorite spotlight, I do have a peak PKCOTH 10 million CP halogen spotlight that has the exact same body and battery. The only differences are the bezel, reflector, and bulb. The charge port is labeled as "Charging Port" on mine though, not "AC Adapter."

The AC adapter that came with my light has 12 V-DC output at 300 mA. You might want to do what I did and just buy a simple peak detecting 12 V-DC SLA battery charger and then adapt the plug to fit the socket on your spotlight. I use this one to charge all my SLA batteries in my spotlights and in my home audio system:

http://www.batteryspace.com/leadacidsmartcharger08afor12vleadacidbatterywith3stagesfloating.aspx

As I wrote in my review on the above page, I've been using that charger for about two years now without any problems whatsoever. For your spotlight, you'll just have to replace the stock alligator plugs with a size M female plug. I bought mine from Radio Shack, part number 274-1569:

http://www.radioshack.com/search/index.jsp?kwCatId=&kw=274-1569&origkw=274-1569&sr=1

That same size plug works for my Sunforce 2996HID spotlight's charge socket too.


----------



## Auzivision

*Autocraft 20 Million Candle Power [email protected]$40*

Advance Auto Parts has the Autocraft 20 Million Candle Power Spotlight (which appears to be exaclty the same as the PF) for $60 - $20 off with coupon code ES123 = $40 with free in-store pickup or $12 shipping. I odered mine online and when I went to the store it ended up being a PF exactly like the one in the OP. 

*[link removed - DM51] *

Not for sale in CA. Features high beam, low beam, LED area light, and 12V + USB outlet sockets to function as a portable power supply.


----------



## DM51

*Re: Autocraft 20 Million Candle Power [email protected]$40*

Welcome to CPF, Auzivision.

We have a sub-forum in CPFMarketPlace called Good Deals, where offers such as that can be posted. Please by all means post it there. Here, it looks too much like advertising, so I'm removing the link from your post.


----------



## Auzivision

Sorry for the inapropriate link. I don't have any affiliation with Advanced Auto Parts... and it's pretty much a given that they are the ones who sell these lights. 

I don't know if $40 is a good deal or not and really these online AA coupons are on again off again all the time. 

Anyhow, I tried posting to CPF market place and it appears like I need to register again? Thanks for the tip!


----------



## DM51

Yes, I'm afraid you''l need to register there too. It's a nuisance for everyone, but it helps keep spammers out. If you saw how many spammers we catch this way, you'd be amazed!

Back on topic, it's always worth posting a good deal there - you never know, it may be just what someone is looking for.


----------



## Auzivision

I thought i regesisterd correctly but I'm still getting denied access. No biggie, but I would like to mention the deal is even beter now. 

Using coupon code: BIG25 you can get $25 off of $60. The light is $59.99 so you'll need a filler. I typiclly add a cotter pin for around a quarter to push me over the hump.


----------



## Tuchmajic

*I purchased a Professional's Favorite 20 Million Plus Candle Power Spotlight at Advance Auto Parts, and have since misplaced the AC Charger cord. The owners manual said that replacement parts are available at my local Advance Auto Parts store. I called the store, and they said they didn't carry replacement parts. I searched for Professional's Favorite's web site, and it seems to no longer exsist. Where can I get an AC Charger cord ? Any help would be deeply appreciated. [email protected]*


----------



## Locoboy5150

Tuchmajic said:


> *Where can I get an AC Charger cord ?*



If this light uses a typical 12 volt sealed lead acid battery like almost all spotlights do, then I'd suggest just getting a regular 12 volt battery charger and adapting its plug to fit the socket on your spotlight. That's what I did and thus I never use the chargers that came with any of my lights.

This is the charger that I use for all my spotlights and any other 12 volt SLA battery that I have:

http://www.batteryspace.com/leadacidsmartcharger08afor12vleadacidbatterywith3stagesfloating.aspx

Unlike the chargers that come with most spotlights, the one above will not overcharge the battery.


----------



## Tuchmajic

Thanks, I just went back to Advance Auto Parts, and purchased another light. Now I have a backup, and a charger...:twothumbs


----------



## Kubbie

I too misplaced my A/C charger. 

Can anyone look at their charger for this light and tell me the polarity of the charger. Is the center of the plug +, or the outer part?

I don't want to reverse charge it.

Also, I don't recall if the D/C plug charges the light, or os it to just run the light?

Can I charge on my 12V battery car charger just clipped to the cig lighter adapter? (It has 3 charge rates - 50A, 10A and 2A.) Will the 2 amp be too much for this battery?


----------



## r1derbike

OK, just to keep this thread alive, I hit the panic button for one of these locally. Said it was in stock, but a few minutes later, big red lettering said call store. Great. Just my luck. I've gone from 4 or so SLA Stanley incans and HIDs with bad batteries from too long on the shelves, to this.

I'll just use my stanley and coleman LEDs, and to heck with the rest.

The SLA headaches aren't worth it, and spending several hundred bucks for a decent HID with anything but SLA power, is out of the question.

The more I look at my 5 watt Stanley LED, the more I almost say, "I can live with this...if I have to".

EDIT: I just called and canceled the order, as it was not in stock, even though the store indicated it was.

5 attempts at a high power spot, and 5 misses. I'm done...goodbye cruel world!

Charles


----------



## r1derbike

As luck would have it (luck?) I had one of these spotlights appear out of nowhere, and flopped in my car. 'bout time something went right. 40 bucks with a coupon code. Here's the short version of a review:

The halogen bulb in this beast is designed for automotive headlamps. The low power setting utilizes a filament with a cupped deflector beside it, to widen the beams on a car. Worthless on a spotlight, as nearly 30 percent of its light is blocked, resulting in an off center (bulb is not oriented properly) black arc in the beam. Time to pitch the bulb, and get something designed for spotlights.

The reflector surface appears spun like a cymbal, resulting in circular ridges that appear in the beam. A different effect, reminiscent of looking at a tree's age rings, with a very hot spot in the middle. I thought the '60s were out. This freaks me out.

The battery, of course, has much diminished capacity from being neglected too long on the shelf. I bought the light, because I have two 12V. 7AH hobby SLAs...exact replacements.

Nice enclosure, however. Everything is rubber, except the gray plastic, and the bottom stand/handle. The bottom stand/handle does have a rubber coated center bar, for non-slip grip.

The "area" LEDs embedded in the bezel, will light a small space. Think no bigger than a small dining room. Was disappointed in the LED area array. Hmmpphh.

This is a 40 buck spotlight, folks. Its well-made outside hides what's inside, until you turn it on. "Holy-Toledo, Batman! Where's the beef?"

I actually started laughing when I turned it on; the tree rings freaked me out, but the long reach of the spot redeemed it...a bit.

The spot takes center stage on this light. Everything else is just...well...smoke and mirrors.

EDIT: The light saw its first use tonight, against a skunk. The reflections off the back of the skunk's eyes were haunting; almost like two LED lights looking back at me. That was the end of the reflections, I'm afraid. Dispatched.

Charles


----------



## cccpull

I have this light and I although I agree on the led setup and it wouldn't bother me if it wasn't there, I'll bet it will run on the leds for days.
The low beam H4 looks terrible for the reasons you mention, but the high beam has great throw and it's mighty bright (as it should be, 120W halogen). 
The light is huge and heavy, but if you want to throw a beam outdoors into the night, it will. 

BTW I haven't experienced any problems with my 4 sla spotlights.:shrug:


----------



## r1derbike

I'm going to rotate the reflector or bulb or both to at least center the black arc @12:00, on low. Low is so dim, I'd prefer to just light what's low, and in front of me.

If I ever got a decent SLA device out of the box, that would surprise me! Rotten luck, I suppose.

The spot on this thing is incredible, for what it is. Certainly worth the 40 bucks I paid. I have a Schumacher solid state battery charger/conditioner I had to use on the original battery, to get it to work somewhat, but the two spares I have are working fine, in the light.

I'd give this light a seven out of ten, because of the bulb alignment issue, weak LEDs, and nearly dead SLA battery (too long on shelf).

EDIT: I think the runtime stated for the LEDs only was 60 hours!

Charles


----------



## r1derbike

Well...heck! I broke the envelope on the p43t H4. Can't find a replacement clear bulb for it, with 120/60 watt rating.

Has anyone been able to find the above H4?

I've scoured auto parts stores and online suppliers, and found plenty of replacements, but they have the tip and part of the envelope blacked-out, for automotive headlight use.

Charles


----------



## KevinL

r1derbike said:


> Well...heck! I broke the envelope on the p43t H4. Can't find a replacement clear bulb for it, with 120/60 watt rating.
> 
> Has anyone been able to find the above H4?
> 
> I've scoured auto parts stores and online suppliers, and found plenty of replacements, but they have the tip and part of the envelope blacked-out, for automotive headlight use.
> 
> Charles



Turn it into HID?  

While that thought was only partially in jest, it reminded me that you may have better luck with auto supplies intended for "off road use" - that are not certified for use on public roads. The HID kits are this kind, after all. Of course I am not advocating irresponsible use but we're not even on the roads - I always joked that I can buy non-car-approved kits for my lights because my lights move around on two feet 

Of course if you want to turn it into HID we eagerly await the results of your conversion!


----------



## r1derbike

Think I'll go with an Hella 55/100 watt off-road H4. Only 5 bucks. Don't think the spotlight has it in it for the 90/130 watt Hella H4. The wiring is far too small and the battery too small as well.

Big case, diminutive innards...yep, that's it!:twothumbs

I may put an HID upgrade in it for gits and shiggles, after I toast and break some more Halogen Lamps, trying to align them in the reflector.


----------



## cccpull

r1derbike said:


> Think I'll go with an Hella 55/100 watt off-road H4. Only 5 bucks. Don't think the spotlight has it in it for the 90/130 watt Hella H4. The wiring is far too small and the battery too small as well.
> 
> Big case, diminutive innards...yep, that's it!:twothumbs
> 
> I may put an HID upgrade in it for gits and shiggles, after I toast and break some more Halogen Lamps, trying to align them in the reflector.



I've been considering doing a 50w hid upgrade to it, maybe it's time:thinking:, but I would then loose the beautiful low beam!:green:


----------



## r1derbike

Yah...that low beam is a puker, for sure. Not well thought-out, that. As crummy as it is, the LEDs almost would look better...almost.

Charles


----------



## dthrckt

haha, yeah, awesome unit for the money, but low beam is terrible. The beam and artifacts are so ugly that for a second I thought it was broken.

anyway, I've played with mine a bit, so here's some fyi..

I cycled the battery several times w/ bantam bcdxII. If I drain to 12V she'll take ~5500ma, not bad imo, but...runtime on high is pretty short. I won't be going much over 15min (continuous use) because I want to get some life out of the battery.

a couple tweaks for more light - I took the bezel off and clipped the supports for the leds with end cutters, so that they protrude through their 'reflector' farther. noticeable difference in spill but maybe not worth the hassle for most people.

Next I bent the bulb retaining spring a bit. It was too loose. Now it is snug enough for me to align it and reassemble/use the light w/o it moving. Hotspot got noticeably more concentric.

I also squeezed the two little curved ears on the bulb housing with pliers. That just made them flat. I didn't change the angle at all. That 1 or 2 mm made a BIG difference - much more focused.

If you think about tweaking yours, experiment first. I would expect that the amount and direction of adjustment will vary between lights...


----------



## firelord777

Does anyone know a replacement battery for this thing with a *decent capacity?* Please? I don't like a half hour runtime. Perhaps bundle a couple of 18650 together? or AA batteries?

Thanks!


----------



## Rezolution

I just picked one up for $35 at Advance Auto Parts. $59.99 plus cotter pin (as cart filler) + $25 off a $60 purchase = WIN

I'm going to be putting a 75W ballast and 75W 4300K HID Bulb in it


----------



## ILIKEFLASHLIGHTS

I have this same light and actually the pictures here don't do it justice. 

I took this one just awhile ago at 60yds. This is just about how it looks in real life.


----------



## firelord777

Nice beamshots!

I saw this light last time in advance auto parts, but it has been there for a couple of years already, as a little kid I've seen it, before I was a flashaholic


----------



## ttmax

First just to let everyone know, I am a newbie to this forum, that being said:

I hope somebody still has a working PF 20+ MCP beam as I was using mine and the whole rotatable lens cover came off and pulled the led wires out of where they are soldered in the base of the unit AND also the white wire from the lens/bulb section. 

My question is "Where do the red and white wires attach on the base unit (the part that has the switches and battery) from the LED wire If anybody can provide a pic of the inside connection I would be in great debt. I have had this unit for years and love it when I am burning twigs and branches that are constantly falliung from my 2 acre lot in Haymarket VA. I love the LEDs because they last forrever and give of enough light to iluuminate the brush pile to throw into my burn barrels. I am also thinking of upgrading the bulb with a SS H4 or maybe a HID. Just found the forum and hope I don't post innappropriately or in the wrong fourum. Thanks for any replies.

i tried to embed a pic but don't know how yet. I have pics of both the USb/12V Power Port circuit board AND the Switch Assembly circuit board of my PF 20+MCP where the wires pulled off. Not sure which side they came from. 

Thansk Again!


----------



## firelord777

Hey there,

If you are on the computer, you have to upload them first to a hosting site, I use imageshack. Don't worry, that happened to me as well whenI tried to post the pictures for a review lots of good people here

After that, you copy and paste them to here.

Alternatively, if you have an Ipod, you can get tapatalk, or if you're cheap like me, jailbreak it and get it for free, then use the post picture and take the picture from your saved images and tapatalk will do it for you

Cheers


----------



## [email protected]

ttmax said:


> I hope somebody still has a working PF 20+ MCP beam as I was using mine and the whole rotatable lens cover came off and pulled the led wires out of where they are soldered in the base of the unit AND also the white wire from the lens/bulb section.




Afraid this is the best I can do for you (from the previous re-badged version)


----------



## Digital

Anyone taken one of these and put a 100/170W H4 Halogen or a 100w 4300k HID in it? Which would put out more light?


----------



## BVH

Rule of thumb - Watt for Watt, HID outputs 3 times that of Incandescent. 100 Watt HID system would equal 300 Watt Incan. However, many "100 Watt ballasts" output 80 to 85 Watts so real world comparison is closer to 100 Watt HID system = about 250 Watt Incan. Still more than the 170 watt Incan bulb. Yes, there are some of these or similar large spotlights that have been modded with 100 Watt systems.


----------



## Digital

When anyone got their light was it already charged? or was it completely dead? I ask because the box looked to be opened and damaged like it was a return. Just want to make sure I got a fresh new light. I'm trying to distinguish between the "dim" partially charged light that is supposed to be from the factory charge or the result of a charged unit.


----------



## firelord777

I have seen a unit or two of these at autozone or something like that, and they were collecting A TON of dust, I even thought of telling them to give it to me for like $20, because the battery would have been dead by now


----------



## Samy

It's a great light for the price but it's limitations are size and battery life. I bought one of these 2-3 years ago because I need a powerful spotlight for my property. I ended up not using it much because it's too large and cumbersome to use and the battery didn't last very long after a full charge. I now carry a TK41 or an ST20 which although are not quite as bright, can fit in my pocket and the batteries last much longer. 

Cheers


----------



## FJRick

Well I ordered 2 of these Monsters from Advance Auto last night, one to keep stock and one to use for a HID mod! I'll just be using them for play.



FJRick


----------



## cccpull

FJRick said:


> Well I ordered 2 of these Monsters from Advance Auto last night, one to keep stock and one to use for a HID mod! I'll just be using them for play.
> 
> 
> 
> FJRick




Did you get the 20% online discount?


----------



## firelord777

Yeah, did you?


----------



## bdbwtie

Has anyone found a good place to buy replacement bulbs for these?? I cant manage to find them anywhere and advance was of no help. 
Can this light handle a bigger bulb, like a 100/170?? this unit is always plugged in via cigarrete lighter when ever in use so battery shouldnt be of an issue. But can the internals handle the bigger buld?


----------



## bwalls

I just found one of these at the Habitat for Humanity ReStore. It doesn't have the AC charger with it. What is the transformed voltage it's designed to charge with?


----------



## Venge

I to had a thrift store find..I'm sure judging from the dates of most of the previous post that I will need to replace the battery. I already know I need a new charger. I've seen several previous mentions of people intending to mod this light. Now that's it's been around a while.What have people done with it? Any instruction/suggestions of what to do with mine? I'll admit...While I've always had a love for bright flash lights. I've haven't yet modded one. Any help/info would be appreciated.
Thank you.


----------



## Mr. Tone

This host is a pretty easy mod for a HID/ballast kit. You need to find a HID bulb that is designed to replace the type of halogen lamp you have in that light which is probably an H4. It is important that you have a lamp with a single arc, no filament, and that the arc is where the high beam filament would normally be. Otherwise you will have a bad focus. There is a website that I got a kit from and it worked really well in a different host but this one is very similar to a Peak brand spotlight I have. I will see if I can find the website and let you know. The salesperson was good to work with and gave me what I needed for a spotlight mod and understood the difference between using it for this application instead of automotive.


----------



## Venge

Mr. Tone said:


> This host is a pretty easy mod for a HID/ballast kit. You need to find a HID bulb that is designed to replace the type of halogen lamp you have in that light which is probably an H4. It is important that you have a lamp with a single arc, no filament, and that the arc is where the high beam filament would normally be. Otherwise you will have a bad focus. There is a website that I got a kit from and it worked really well in a different host but this one is very similar to a Peak brand spotlight I have. I will see if I can find the website and let you know. The salesperson was good to work with and gave me what I needed for a spotlight mod and understood the difference between using it for this application instead of automotive.


Thank you very much for the reply. Is there a thread that covers the conversion,or is it pretty self evident once I start taking it apart. It has also been suggested that I convert to lithium ion. I am also very interested on instruction to do such a conversion. Wonder what the candlepower is after HID?


----------



## Mr. Tone

Here is where I got the kit that I used for my mod. http://www.superbrighthids.com/ As far as the mod goes, I would not worry about trying to use a different kind of battery chemistry or anything. If you would go that route you could end up with a much more complicated light than needed and much more expensive, too. There are probably some mod threads around here with pics but I am not sure. I didn't find the mod too difficult but I have some experience with electronics and wiring. If you get a proper focus and a bright HID lamp and ballast kit you will have a noticeable increase in candlepower and also lumen output, too. They also have less powerful HID kits with smaller ballasts that can fit inside the host. The ballast I had which was from their 75 watt kit was too large to fit inside the host like yours. That is something to take into consideration for sure.


----------



## CaptDarth

Please give me the spec's for ac adapter for the Prosessional's Favorite 20M and possibly where to buy one. THANKS (my model is APF103, date code H033, just in case)


----------



## Kubbie

Hello, been off the forums for about a decade. Sorry to revive a post about the same age.

I just found my 20M CP Professional light in the basement. Forgot about it because the lead acid battery has been dead for years.

Question - Since it originally had a 60 watt H4 socket halogen bulb, can I replace it with an automotive 60 watt H4 LED headlight bulb ? It should get a good +/- 3x lumen output bump, just not sure if a car headlight bulb will focus properly with this type reflector.

(FYI - I replaced the battery 6MF7 7-amp hour SLA battery with a new 10 amp hour LiFePo4 battery)


----------



## XeRay

Its not likely to be even 1 million CP, hopefully I didn't pop your "bubble". Those Chinese lights were always exaggerated by about 20X or more. Lead acid battery and halogen bulb are a "giveaway", you'd be doing well most likely to get 500,000 CP in reality. Someone else here can likely answer your bulb compatibility questions.


----------

